# Zaor Miza desks



## J-M (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm in a market for a new desk, My budget isn't that high (Around 600 euros) so I've been looking at Zaor desks, particularly at Miza M and Z as currently they seem to be the best option I've found. My only requirement is that the desk has a tray for my master keyboard (Impact LX 88) and that the tray won't bang on my knees when I push it out of the way...Has anyone had any experience with these or can you recommend me something else? And no, I won't make one myself, I'm completely worthless when it comes to stuff like that and I don't have the space anyway.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bryla (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought this https://www.thomann.de/dk/zaor_miza_61_black_cherry.htm last year.
I assembled it, sat with it for some hours, disassembled and returned the same day. My iMac on the top shelf was too high for how low I had to sit to have my legs under the keyboard shelf.
I eventually settled for a raising IKEA table and can have my gear in a rack space on the floor. 
I'm not saying the 88's have the same problem, but for me this one wasn't ergonomic at all.


----------



## J-M (Dec 6, 2017)

bryla said:


> I bought this https://www.thomann.de/dk/zaor_miza_61_black_cherry.htm last year.
> I assembled it, sat with it for some hours, disassembled and returned the same day. My iMac on the top shelf was too high for how low I had to sit to have my legs under the keyboard shelf.
> I eventually settled for a raising IKEA table and can have my gear in a rack space on the floor.
> I'm not saying the 88's have the same problem, but for me this one wasn't ergonomic at all.



Yeah, no shelf models for me, I can just imagine the neck pain. I sent an inquiry to Thomann nevertheless, I can't know for sure until I try and I can always return it (which will be a pain in the ass). I was just hoping that someone would've had some experiences with the same models. Thanks for replying anyways, appreciate it!


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 8, 2017)

i've helped to design this place. he's a really good keyboardist and his "main" keyboard is still underneath the desk. since the S61 is there he never used it again. same for me btw.

https://goo.gl/images/Bs82Rr


----------



## vrocko (Dec 9, 2017)

I ordered the Miza-Z a couple of days ago, I will post my thoughts here when it arrives.


----------



## Minko (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi Mr. Linssi,

Maybe I can help. I’ve been looking into a new desk as well. 

Build quality of Zaor what I saw is okay (we know the racks pretty well). You also got buso desks that could be an option. 
Personally what I saw of Argosy and Sterling is a bit better in my opinion. Don’t know if it justifies all of the higher price though.

I have racks all ready so I didn’t need rackspace in the furniture itself. And I’ve wanted a standing desk to keep my energy up and my body healthy. That’s why I put my old Ikea desk on it’s highest setting and put a K&M keyboard stand in front of it. I also bough a Move from Varrier.

https://www.thomann.de/nl/km_18810.htm?ref=search_rslt_k&m_228727
https://www.varierfurniture.com/en_nl/webshop/move (you can also get these second hand).

I’ve been using this for a couple of months and am pretty happy with the results.

Good luck.


----------



## J-M (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Just received a message from Thomann that my Zaor Miza M has been sent my way. Can't know until I try one out and I can always return it (which would be a pita but what can you do?), will report back once it arrives and I test it out.


----------



## steveo42 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm in the same boat. I originally had my 88 key Roland on the side of the desk (90 degrees) but it's a PITA swiveling around to change sounds etc. I have a custom large oak table which has my Mackie MCU, Big Knob, Interface etc on. My twin 27 in monitors are on a mount.

So I have the keyboard on an X-Stand underneath, but I can't get it high enough to avoid my knees hitting and I have to lean forward when using the desk. Also it's so low that I'm kind of sitting cross legged in my chair to play it.

Any ideas?


----------



## J-M (Dec 13, 2017)

steveo42 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I originally had my 88 key Roland on the side of the desk (90 degrees) but it's a PITA swiveling around to change sounds etc. I have a custom large oak table which has my Mackie MCU, Big Knob, Interface etc on. My twin 27 in monitors are on a mount.
> 
> So I have the keyboard on an X-Stand underneath, but I can't get it high enough to avoid my knees hitting and I have to lean forward when using the desk. Also it's so low that I'm kind of sitting cross legged in my chair to play it.
> 
> Any ideas?




Most people (that I've seen) tend to agree that it's always a compromise between the height of your computer keyboard and the height of your midi controller...Should I be lucky (I'm usually not :D) my desk should arrive next week before I travel to Lapland for holidays...Will report back once I've assembled the desk and used it a bit.


----------



## steveo42 (Dec 14, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Most people (that I've seen) tend to agree that it's always a compromise between the height of your computer keyboard and the height of your midi controller...Should I be lucky (I'm usually not :D) my desk should arrive next week before I travel to Lapland for holidays...Will report back once I've assembled the desk and used it a bit.


 
Thank you! 
So in the mean time, I'm raising the desk up via wood blocks. Not easy as this thing is oak and weighs around 200 lbs. This should allow me to use the next hole on my keyboard X-Stand and possibly get my knees under it so I'm comfortable when playing. I'm also installing a keyboard tray under the desk which will allow me to not have to hunch over the desk to type and use the mouse. This is such a PITA which for me is complicated by the fact that this is also my day job desk so I need to run conference calls, take notes etc so it needs to be dual purpose. 

One thing though, having the keyboard on the right or left side does not work for me as I lose focus when running my DAW because I have to continuously swivel back and forth between the desk and the keyboard. A real PITA for creativity.


----------



## J-M (Dec 25, 2017)

So, the desk arrived last Tuesday. Unfortunately, I got sick and was in bed for most of the remaining week so I didn't really do much else besides watching Netflix and trying to remember how to breathe. Had a few days to test it out before I traveled to Lapland for holidays, but here are my initial thoughts. First, the package is heavy, so unless you are superman get a buddy to help you out. It was fairly easy to assemble (the manual, as usual, is nearly rubbish) and you can do it alone. Another thing worth pointing out is the fact that the desk is a lot darker than in the pictures. But anyways, for a little over 500 euros I think that this thing is pretty solid, lots of space, the cable tray in the back is nice for managing the unholy cable clutter, the keyboard tray slides in and out smoothly. The only complaint I have is the height of the desk: they could have shaved off a few centimeters, but for me at least it wasn't too much. My knees fit under the keyboard tray quite comfortably and my wrists were good with the keyboard and mouse once I adjusted the arm rests on my chair. When I start writing I like to lower my chair a bit so I can play the keys more comfortably, when I'm editing/mixing I raise the chair. Doesn't bother me now, we'll see in a few years....Anyways, if you're looking for a new desk with good build quality, solid looks and functionality (and your budget is tight), I'd recommend trying out one the Miza series. Now...I need to order some LEDs for mood lightning...


----------



## husker (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a Miza 88 XL, and I love it.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Desk looks nice Linssi. The strange on the side monitor positioning I'm not too crazy about. They need to be out front & toed in slightly.



MrLinssi said:


> So, the desk arrived last Tuesday. Unfortunately, I got sick and was in bed for most of the remaining week so I didn't really do much else besides watching Netflix and trying to remember how to breathe. Had a few days to test it out before I traveled to Lapland for holidays, but here are my initial thoughts. First, the package is heavy, so unless you are superman get a buddy to help you out. It was fairly easy to assemble (the manual, as usual, is nearly rubbish) and you can do it alone. Another thing worth pointing out is the fact that the desk is a lot darker than in the pictures. But anyways, for a little over 500 euros I think that this thing is pretty solid, lots of space, the cable tray in the back is nice for managing the unholy cable clutter, the keyboard tray slides in and out smoothly. The only complaint I have is the height of the desk: they could have shaved off a few centimeters, but for me at least it wasn't too much. My knees fit under the keyboard tray quite comfortably and my wrists were good with the keyboard and mouse once I adjusted the arm rests on my chair. When I start writing I like to lower my chair a bit so I can play the keys more comfortably, when I'm editing/mixing I raise the chair. Doesn't bother me now, we'll see in a few years....Anyways, if you're looking for a new desk with good build quality, solid looks and functionality (and your budget is tight), I'd recommend trying out one the Miza series. Now...I need to order some LEDs for mood lightning...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice. Cool selection of synths too: Nordlead, Integra, Kronos, Little Phatty. I might try and pull that desk away from the corner a little. Your probably getting some bass buildup from the LSR on the right. I would also suggest some foam pads under monitors.



husker said:


> I have a Miza 88 XL, and I love it.


----------



## husker (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks. Though I would love to have a Kronos, that is actually a Roland F-08 (and a Nord A1R).

As I'm new, can you educate me on the reasoning behind foam pads under the monitors? What will that do? What type of foam?


----------



## J-M (Dec 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Desk looks nice Linssi. The strange on the side monitor positioning I'm not too crazy about. They need to be out front & toed in slightly.



@synthpunk Sorry if I'm asking the obvious,but are you are referring to my screens? If so, the reason for that is that I use my machine for all the other stuff as well (video editing, gaming, schoolwork) so I want at least one screen positioned "traditionally", has worked for me so far. @husker You're likely to get some unwanted vibration from your desk since the monitors are placed on it without any dampening material.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Your Genelecs look like there on the sides of your listening area. That is WAY off.

It should be more like this.









MrLinssi said:


> @synthpunk Sorry if I'm asking the obvious,but are you are referring to my screens? If so, the reason for that is that I use my machine for all the other stuff as well (video editing, gaming, schoolwork) so I want at least one screen positioned "traditionally", has worked for me so far. @husker You're likely to get some unwanted vibration from your desk since the monitors are placed on it without any dampening material.


----------



## J-M (Dec 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Your Genelecs look like there on the sides of your listening area. That is WAY off.
> 
> It should be more like this.



Yeah, I see your point. The picture without me in it might not give the best information about my spot, though, but thanks for the tip...I'm still in the middle of moving things around in here and I haven't had the time to find the perfect positioning for my room yet.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't suppose anyone who has one of these desks is in the Los Angeles area and would let me try it out? I can bring beer.

I need a new desk, my other one got donated.


----------



## husker (Jan 22, 2018)

Check with Pro Audio LA (https://www.proaudiola.com/) in Glendale. They deal in Miza and may have one at their place (they did last year about this time). I live in Alabama, so mine may be a bit of a stretch....


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2018)

husker said:


> Check with Pro Audio LA (https://www.proaudiola.com/) in Glendale.


Thanks I will that's close to me!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Chill, what about the K&K guy, isn't he building again ?

I'm going with a standing adjustable desk later this year.
https://www.upliftdesk.com/



chillbot said:


> Thanks I will that's close to me!


----------



## peterdebeer (Apr 28, 2020)

synthpunk said:


> Chill, what about the K&K guy, isn't he building again ?
> 
> I'm going with a standing adjustable desk later this year.
> https://www.upliftdesk.com/


Old post, but I've been looking recently at the same idea ie height adjustable desks (gaming desks, acutally). However what did you do about your keyboard? I'm talking to a company about adding a slideout drawer for my Roland RD700NX. I think the final installation will be a bit less intimidating than the Miza range, I looked at those but that's a lot of heavy timber in a room where acoustics are already tricky.


----------

